# T-jet Chassis Letters / Numbers



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a box of T-Jet chassis' and top plates in a parts box . I'm going to put them together for both stock and super stock class . Before building , are there any chassis mold numbers or letters that I should stay away from ???

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I started noticing those too, not sure how they correlate to how the cars run just yet but I will be taking notes pretty soon.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Stay away from chassis #4, they are all warped very badly.

As far as chassis/top plate combos go, I will let those more expert than I reply. I always just tested by dropping an axle through the gear holes, and if they didn't cathc or hang up on anything and went through smooth, I deemed it to be a good combo.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I think this very subject came up 2 or 3 years ago. You're suppose to match a specifically numbered chassis to a specifically lettered gear plate. I'd like to do some testing of this theory but don't have the time. 

I'd like to hear from the experts on this as well.

Randy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> I have a box of T-Jet chassis' and top plates in a parts box . I'm going to put them together for both stock and super stock class . Before building , are there any chassis mold numbers or letters that I should stay away from ???
> 
> Thx ,
> Gonzo


Proper T-Jet gear plate to chassis letter/number alignment can only be devined at syzygy. Check with your local astronomer for the next occurance and be ready. :freak:



(I've been waiting a long time for an excuse to use "syzygy". Now I am doing the dance of word-use happiness!) :freak: :hat: :freak:


BTW, syzygy is also the only time you can accurately mix McLaren Orange and German Dessert Yellow... :freak:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wasn''t Syzygy that little green guy on the old Flintstones cartoon?


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the numbers/letters are used to determine the specific cavity in the mold. Common practice in multi-cavity molds in the injection molding business.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's in here. Check it out.

http://www.marioncountyraceway.com/files/Speed_Tips/Fray_Car_Tuning/index_Fray_Tuning.htm


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Wasn''t Syzygy that little green guy on the old Flintstones cartoon?


I thought his name was Kazoo or sumpthin' like that!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The Great Gazoo!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Met a guy at a Beers Show about 6 years ago who was really fond of the "D" chassis. "That's the one" he said. Later I went home and found I had several of those and they did run pretty darn good. BUT, so did alot of the others. A closer look revealed they were only one ingredient in a tossed salad of runners, new, and partial chassis I had amassed. NOW though... flash forward... Not only can I not find the proper matches, I just can't be bothered matching them up. If they run smooth and quiet... good nuff. I do understand the idea behind matching them, I'm just not convinced it matters. :dude:


----------



## highcountry (Apr 6, 2005)

This has been discussed for many years, not sure if anyone took the time to do all the testing, logging and create a guide to the numerous chassis and gearplate numbers as to which ones worked well and what were the best combinations. A variable is that over time Aurora probably had to "freshen up" molds and that would likely change the performance of given parts and theri combinations.

One thing I do know from my years fiddling and at one time racing t-jets is to avoid Tuff One chassis, they are made of some kind of stringy plastic, they don't look like the same plastic as in stock t-jet chassis and it is nearly impossible to get a smooth one, they either shrink, warp or some combination that makes them poor performers.


----------

